# Converting Image Extentions? [Resolved]



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

I Have Project dog waffle (paint replacement program) and it lets you create a animation by drawing frame by frame. I also have windows movie maker. I am making a animation in project dogwaffle and i want to import my images to windows movie maker to add effects and sounds. When i save my sequence of pictures in Project dogwaffle it saves them as as a turevision targa image .tga. IN order to import my images to windows movie maker they have to be .bmp or jpg or many others but it doesnt support .tga. I know i can save as and change pics to bmp or whatever but the probelm is there is no option for that when i am saveing a sequence of pictures. I would have to save each of the 140 images individualy and it takes lots of time. I need a program to convert the images in my sequence and it has to change the extention to like bmp or jpg. I have tryed a few but i dont know that i have gotten the right kind for this because only one worked but it was a free trial and it made a watermark on my images so i couldnt use it. I know it is possible but it accualy has to change the extention and not just the quality and stuff. i just dont know which program to download. Oh and im poor so i need it to be free. :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Converting Image Extentions?*

Hey Robby, 

When you say you want to save the sequence of pictures, do you mean 

1. You make an animation 
2. You save that animation frame by frame (e.g. you have 40 pictures if the animation has 40 frames) 

Or do you want to convert you animation from a tga to a jpeg(jpg) or bmp? 

If it's the latter, then you would lose your animation cause you can not have animated jpeg or bitmap images. You can however use animated gif's.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Converting Image Extentions?*

I am making an animation by drawing a sequence of pictures and when i save the pictures they save as .tga pictures. I need to convert the pictures into .jpg or something else so that i can use them in windows movie maker(which shows the pictures in order at any given speed so it is an animation) The reason i mentioned the Sequence thing is because when i try to save all my frames at once(which is called saving them as a sequence in project dogwaffle) there is no option to save them as .bmp pictures. So my question is this. What freeware program is there that will convert my frames(pictures) from .tga to bmp or jpg so that i can use them in windows movie maker?windows movie maker does not accept .tga pictures(it only accepts .jpg, .bmp,and some others) so i can not open them in windows movie maker till they are converted to jpg or bmp. It isnt some advanced animation it is a frame by frame animation that is created by showing a sequence of pictures that i made in a paint program fast. Like long ago before technology got to be so good. Do you copy? 


Note: I tryed some programs that say they convert it but they didnt change the file extention from tga to bmp. I have no clue what they accualy did to the pictures they looked the same. Any how this didnt work. the only one that worked was one that converted them and changed the extention from .tga to bmp. The only reason i couldnt use that program to do it is because it put a BIG watermark on all of the pictures it converted that said "this watermark wont be here if you buy to full version" so yeah I didnt want that on my Pictures. LOL

I dont know if I am making sence now but I hope you understand now. Thank you so much. I just need freeware that will will convert pictures and change the accual file extention. I dont want to download a bunch of freeware just to see if it will do this because i dont want a virus. DO YOU KNOW OF ANY THAT WILL WORK?:wave::grin:ray:


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Converting Image Extentions?*



Jack.Sparrow said:


> Hey Robby,
> 
> When you say you want to save the sequence of pictures, do you mean
> 
> ...


I do mean num 2. by the way! thanks!:1angel:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Converting Image Extentions?*

irfanview is a free program and will let you do a batch conversion of various graphic formats.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Converting Image Extentions?*

i know lots that bo conversions. I need one that will convert and change the file extention. just accually change the wholefile from.tga to a .jpg.if this does this i really dont know how to use it it is way confusing.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Converting Image Extentions?*

never mind i figured it out sorry but thank you so much it works wonders. It did exacly what i wanted! YAY!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Converting Image Extentions?*

oh, if it was just the file extension to change and not actually convert, i'd use the command prompt with this
ren *.tga *.jpg

making sure there were only the tga files in that folder that i needed to change. but you have it sorted then everything is ok.


----------

